# I-512 Advance Parole Combo Card Question



## s34n (Jun 25, 2012)

Hi There,

I am now living in the US and have been granted a conditional (2 Years) permanent resident card (Category CR6) and a I-512 card (Only Valid for 1 year).

1. Do you know why the I-512 would only be valid for one year? Seems weird as the conditional residency is for 2 years. Can it be extended? Or do people usually re-apply?

2. During the 2 years, how long can I leave the country for? There might be a situation back home that I would need to be present for.

Thanks for your help, I can't seem to find the information for these answers!


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

s34n said:


> Hi There,
> 
> I am now living in the US and have been granted a conditional (2 Years) permanent resident card (Category CR6) and a I-512 card (Only Valid for 1 year).
> 
> ...


If you have the green card the 512 is dead ..the green card is all you need 
you get a green card to live in the US not to go elsewhere for long periods 
of course you can have vacation time ..ensure you spouse joins you in every trip 
you dont want them to think its a fake marriage at conditions removal time


----------

